# Press Release re GMC hearings



## bennyB (Jan 16, 2007)

Our press release went out today - check the papers tomorrow! 

30 September 2008

For Immediate Release


FERTILITY PATIENTS OFFER SUPPORT TO TOP IVF DOCTOR MOHAMMED TARANISSI

More than 90 patients treated by pioneering IVF doctor Mohammed Taranissi have today handed in a signed petition to the General Medical Council opposing a case against him following complaints from two former patients.

Mr Taranissi is fighting allegations brought by the General Medical Council (GMC) that he failed to keep proper medical records, applied inappropriate pressure on a patient to have unlicensed treatment and acted insensitively towards a patient’s husband.

The petition, signed by 92 current and former patients treated at Mr Taranissi’s Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre (ARGC) in London, claims the care they received was ethical, legal, fully informed, high quality and in most cases successful. Even when treatment was not successful, patients attest to a high level of satisfaction with the clinic. Most signatories submitted individual accounts detailing the level and quality of care they received to support the petition.

Caroline Vivers, a 40-year-old mother of Jack, aged 18 months from Annan, Southwest Scotland, said: 

“Mr Taranissi and his team were patient, warm and completely professional. I transferred to ARGC following 5 fresh cycles of IVF - all with a negative result. I have completed 2 further cycles at ARGC resulting in the birth of my son. Mr Taranissi is not just a dedicated, but a brilliant doctor who, through commitment and absolute attention to detail has transformed our lives utterly. I have found him to be sensitive and intuitive throughout both my treatments.”

Niamh Eadie, 42, a mother of two daughters aged 5 years and 10 months, from Cornwall, said: 

“I have had 4 cycles of IVF at the ARGC, none of which resulted in a pregnancy. I found Mr. Taranissi to be professional, caring, thorough and dedicated at all times. I have attended other clinics but none can hold a candle to the ARGC, Mr. Taranissi and his team.

“Many current and future patients will not be served well if any decision is made against Mr Taranissi that results in preventing him from doing what he does best - making babies.” 

Mr Taranissi’s clinic consistently tops the national league tables for live birth rates.


----------

